# SD Card Reader for MacBook Pro?



## iZac (Mar 6, 2005)

Hi guys,

Just wondering if you know of anything I can use to add an SD (and hopefully other types of memory cards as well) reader to a MacBook Pro? I was thinking there might be something that will fit into the expresscard/34 slot, but I haven't really been able to find anything.

What would be the cheapest or most elegant solution?

Thanks!


----------



## iZac (Mar 6, 2005)

Oh wait, I found this:
http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=278313

Anyone have any experience with this, or have any details/suggestions for it?

It also doesn't seem to mention if it is the wider 54 card or the newer/smaller 34 size...


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

If you never use that slot for something else, this sounds like a good option.

I ended up buying a few SD cards with built-in USB. they seem flimsy with that hinge, but I haven't had any problems.
That way I can download pictures anywhere - pretty much every computer has a USB port nowadays.


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

I've sold the Macally reader a couple times. No complaints.

http://www.macally.com/spec/specialties/connecting/pcm_e51.html


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

There is a thread on hubs (USB/FireWire) which include card readers. I'd go for the 27-in-1 reader if you have a lot of card-needing devices around.


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

I use an iogear usb thing that looks like a thumb drive. It's nice & small so I carry it with my camera so I can connect up to any computer with it & upload photos. You can get them at Staples for $20.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

iZac said:


> Oh wait, I found this:
> http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=278313
> 
> Anyone have any experience with this, or have any details/suggestions for it?
> ...


looks like a cool product.. too bad they dont have a combo for compact flash as well... too big i imagine to fit all the memory cards.. well, at least the two i use most, SD and CF2...


----------



## Cliffy (Apr 18, 2005)

I grabbed a Sandisk 1GB USB SD Card like this. Luckily I can use a CF/PCMCIA adapter with my PowerBook for the other camera.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

those things are neat, but i'd be afraid of breaking it..


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

MBD said:


> I use an iogear usb thing that looks like a thumb drive. It's nice & small so I carry it with my camera so I can connect up to any computer with it & upload photos. You can get them at Staples for $20.


If you get the right one, it will also double as a flash drive,


----------



## Daktari (Feb 21, 2005)

Try this one, its ugly but works well, a friend gave it to me because my canon sd200 doesn't load itself as a drive. 

It's only $3 with free shipping. You can not go wrong at that price.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

kloan said:


> those things are neat, but i'd be afraid of breaking it..


They are not as fragile as they look.
When I got my first one, I thought the centre portion is hinged and kept pushing on that, but it's really the outer frame that is hinged.
Didn't manage to break mine though.

What I didn't realize until I looked at the specs for this again just now is that I can also use it as a 1 Gig flash drive.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

They must have been reading your thread:

http://www.griffintechnology.com/products/expressreader/

Found via:
MacMinute.com



> Griffin announces 5-in-1 card reader for ExpressCard slot
> December 15, 2006 - 16:58 EST Griffin Technology today announced its new versatile multimedia card reader for notebooks. The ExpressCard/34 5-in-1 card reader handles the whole spectrum of modern memory card formats, directly supporting: *Memory Stick and Memory Stick PRO, SD Memory Card, MultiMediaCard, and xD-Picture Card*. In addition, with the card adapter, the 5-in-1 also supports: *Memory Stick Duo, Memory Stick Micro, miniSD, microSD, RS-MMC, MMCplus, and MMCmobile*. The Griffin ExpressCard 5-in-1 Card Reader/Writer is priced at US$29.99.


----------

